# test



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

test. Does this photo show up? Thanks, Marc
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l106/eazywind/overland/P1010001.jpg


----------



## JOEL (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup, nice bike !


----------



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

*Cool!!!*

Just joined photobucket and wanted to make sure links worked. Will post more pics and little essay later. Marc


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Marc, if you put the IMGs around it like this it will show the photo not just the link.





or you can use this button

 and paste the address in the space provided.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

*test 2*

test 2


----------



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

*Nice!*

Thanks Scott! Starting another post with all the pics. Marc


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 22, 2006)

hey Marc, did you happen to see the frame and tank you sold me long ago?


----------



## eazywind (Aug 22, 2006)

*Very Nice*

Very Nice! I have all the stuff to paint and a couple of projects, but cant find the time yet! Been a couple of years, Har, Har..........


----------

